
Google Reader: "A connection to the internet could not be made. Would you prefer to read in offline mode?" - amichail

======
amichail
Anyone know what this is all about? There's nothing wrong with my internet
connection.

~~~
budu3
Google reader is now using "Google Gears" to enable offline browsing. Maybe
that has something to do with it.

